# ntfs-3g

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

nicht eingebunden:

```
localhost olaf # ls -la /mnt/Datentausch

insgesamt 8

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users 4096  3. Jul 20:05 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  4096  3. Jul 20:05 ..
```

eigebunden

```
localhost olaf # ls -la /mnt/Datentausch

insgesamt 3976524

drwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4096  8. Aug 18:29 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root       4096  3. Jul 20:05 ..

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root   87360042  8. Aug 18:29 xxxx.zip

drwxrwxrwx  1 root root          0  8. Aug 09:10 System Volume Information
```

```
/dev/sda13         /mnt/Datentausch       ntfs-3g    auto,user,exec,rw,nls=utf8,umask=000      0 0
```

Ich kann auf dem Laufwerk lesen und schreiben.

```
localhost olaf # chown olaf:users /mnt/Datentausch
```

 ändert nichts an der Ausgabe root root. Ist das normal?

----------

## SinoTech

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jop, denn ...

- wenn du eine Partition  einhängst wird das Verzeichniss, in das du die Partition einhängst, praktisch zum Root-Verzeichniss dieser Partition

(wenn du also an dem Verzeichniss dann die Rechte/Owner änderst, änderst du in Wirklichkeit Rechte/Owner an der "/" Partition der eingehängten Platte)

- Da ntfs3g keine Gruppen/Benutzer bei NTFS Dataeisystemen unterstützt, kannst du diese auch nicht ändern.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Ampheus

Ich denke, das ist deswegen, weil ntfs nicht die Linux-typischen Rechtevergaben kennt und deswegen keine gesetzt werden können.

Versuch mal mit ivman zu mounten, dann könnte es gehen, dass du als user Schreibrechte hast. Denke einfach mal, das war dein Problem  :Smile: 

----------

## Matze_cp

versuchs mal damit:

http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/

funzt bei mir prima   :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

man muss beim mounten umask und GID (vorzugsweise die gruppe "disk") optionen mit übergeben damit user schreib berechtigungen bekommen. 

ivman mountet automatisch mit dem kernel ntfs treiber (ohne schreibberechtigung!), es gab mal in irgend nem gentoo wiki ein dirty hack wie man den automounter "zwingt" ntfs-3g zu verwenden

mfg

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ich denke, das ist deswegen, weil ntfs nicht die Linux-typischen Rechtevergaben kennt und deswegen keine gesetzt werden können.
> 
> Versuch mal mit ivman zu mounten, dann könnte es gehen, dass du als user Schreibrechte hast. Denke einfach mal, das war dein Problem 

 Das würde doch dann auch auf vfat zutreffen und da gab es das Problem nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 Der Sinn Deiner Worte erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber allgemein: Als ich die Partition noch mit vfat formattiert hatte, gab es das Problem nicht

[quote="SinoTech"] *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Da ntfs3g keine Gruppen/Benutzer bei NTFS Dataeisystemen unterstützt, kannst du diese auch nicht ändern.
> 
> Sino

 Das kann sein. Muß ich mal nachlesen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 Der Sinn Deiner Worte erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber allgemein: Als ich die Partition noch mit vfat formattiert hatte, gab es das Problem nicht

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Da ntfs3g keine Gruppen/Benutzer bei NTFS Dataeisystemen unterstützt, kannst du diese auch nicht ändern.
> 
> Sino

 Das kann sein. Muß ich mal nachlesen.

----------

## SinoTech

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Der Sinn Deiner Worte erschließt sich mir nicht.[...]
> ...

 

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist folgendes:

Hast du eine Partition gemountet, und führst dann ein "chmod" auf den Mountpoint aus, dann änderst du nicht mehr die Rechte vom Mountpoint, sondern die Rechte der "/"-Partition der eingehängten Partition. Ähm .. jetzt einigermasen klar?

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Aber allgemein: Als ich die Partition noch mit vfat formattiert hatte, gab es das Problem nicht
> ...

 

Da konntest du also an den Dateien Benutzer/Rechte ändern? Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht  :Wink: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich nicht probiert/ darauf geachtet, da die Fehlermeldung wie bei ntfs-3g nicht kam. Der Sinn Deiner §Worte erschließt sich mir jetzt. Danke.

----------

